# I am an idiot.



## mickle (29 Aug 2009)

I sold my Windcheetah (#462) on ebay the other day because _I never rode it and it was taking up too much space_. I delivered it to AVD for some modifications prior to shipping to it's new owner. I'd been there no more than five minutes before Bob convinced me to buy Windcheetah #002 which has been languishing in his back yard. Brilliant. Incomplete and not a standard component to be seen.


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2009)

I hope you're not asking us to declare you're not an idiot and have done a sensible thing are you?

Nice bike though.


----------



## mickle (29 Aug 2009)

Here Crackle, do you want to buy a recumbent trike?


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2009)

It's not that nice.


----------



## Fiona N (29 Aug 2009)

Just think of it as a 'Project'  
I have several projects hanging in my garage (which is OK as I got rid of the car ) waiting for the time when I have the time to decide what's involved. They're long term projects ...


----------



## HelenD123 (29 Aug 2009)

You're an idiot (there, do you feel better)

Looks like it needs a bit of TLC.


----------



## XmisterIS (29 Aug 2009)

Well, you asked for it ...


----------



## XmisterIS (29 Aug 2009)

Sorry, I couldn't resist this one either ...


----------



## Joe24 (29 Aug 2009)

Be a nice project that.

If you want to sell it, ill give you £15 for it.


----------



## bonj2 (30 Aug 2009)

Numpty.  Trikes are slow. What makes you think you're going to ride THAT one? if you didn't ride the one you did have
Needs a seat pad anyway.


----------



## LeeW (31 Aug 2009)

Have you seen this: http://www.legslarry.beerdrinkers.co.uk/speedy/Speedy.htm


----------



## mickle (7 Sep 2009)

LeeW said:


> Have you seen this: http://www.legslarry.beerdrinkers.co.uk/speedy/Speedy.htm



No I hadn't, thanks. Great stuff.


----------

